# 1987 Bianchi Vittoria back on the road….



## Coalfield (Sep 15, 2022)

….and I like it.





At first it was meant to be Campa + Weinmann deltas






Then as an all Mavic build



But it ended up like this.
Campa, Mavic, Suzue, 3t. But I like the Weinmann hoods, so the hoods/levers stayed. Maybe getting an English racing saddle.
Frankenbuilt practical for big hills with a 13/30 7spd freewheel.



Rides light, feels fast.
Better tires being delivered soon.


----------



## sworley (Sep 15, 2022)

Very cool! I just have a lowly Campione d'Italia but it's Italian built, celeste, clean and 55cm so it works for me! 
Got to love those Delta brakes!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2022)

Love the “Drillium” Crankset!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice!


----------

